# MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM (801)WHEELS! NO RAFFLE.. JUST FREE GIFTS!!!



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm going to give some lucky layitlow members some presents.

I'll post once a day & the first person to reply wins..

Let the fun begin...


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

1st prize goes to ILL BEHAVIOR

set of 4 size 2.25


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> uffin:


Congrats! You're the first winner!! 

Text me 801-309-4600


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh what? Cool pm replied about to send a txt :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Oh what? Cool pm replied about to send a txt :wow: :thumbsup:


Got pm & text


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

That's koo bro


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

That's hella sicc!!!


Props to y'all !!!


Kool way to get ppl involved !


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

It's that time again 12 am in Utah so who ever replies next is the lucky winner # 2


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

What's happening bro TTT for 801 Wheels


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hell yea


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

bonediggetie said:


> What's happening bro TTT for 801 Wheels


Congrats! You're the second winner!! 

Text me 801-309-4600


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

2nd prize goes to bonediggetie

set of 4


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

Super cool! Thank you


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

johnnie65 said:


> That's koo bro


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Wicked Wayz said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

aphustle said:


> That's hella sicc!!!
> 
> 
> Props to y'all !!!
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

aphustle said:


> Hell yea


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

bonediggetie said:


> Super cool! Thank you


you're welcome. pm sent..


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

aphustle that was a close one check back on Friday starting at 12 am Utah time for the 3rd prize


----------



## Our_Lifestyle (Nov 19, 2014)

That's wassup! 801 wheels getting down


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Lol, justissed it again


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Dam I'm going to be ready


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Our_Lifestyle said:


> That's wassup! 801 wheels getting down


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

johnnie65 said:


> Lol, justissed it again


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

dirty dan said:


> Dam I'm going to be ready


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

(801)WHEELS said:


> I'm going to give some lucky layitlow members some presents.
> 
> I'll post once a day & the first person to reply wins..
> 
> Let the fun begin...


GOTTA GIVE YOU KUDO'S "VIC"- THIS IS A GENIUS & FUN IDEA !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

(801)WHEELS said:


> aphustle that was a close one check back on Friday starting at 12 am Utah time for the 3rd prize


Oh no Biggs homie (801) . Just bumpin y'all up for support of I win koo and if I don't it's all

Good . Still gone keep givin ya props!


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm still expecting a raffle at the Picnic :yessad:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

what a great idea... props..to 801 wheels and the 499.99 rims you got going on!


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Good people 801


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Who is going to be lucky winner # 3 ?


----------



## blazer78 (Jul 27, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## blazer78 (Jul 27, 2005)

Is it me


----------



## blazer78 (Jul 27, 2005)

801 all day


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

blazer78 said:


> Ttt



Congrats! You're the third winner!! 

Text me 801-309-4600


----------



## blazer78 (Jul 27, 2005)

Alright thanks big homie


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

blazer78 said:


> Is it me


pm sent


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

blazer78 said:


> 801 all day


3rd prize goes to blazer78

set of 4 size 2.25


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Great deal. Props to 801 for hooking the homies up.


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Tami said:


> GOTTA GIVE YOU KUDO'S "VIC"- THIS IS A GENIUS & FUN IDEA !!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

aphustle said:


> Oh no Biggs homie (801) . Just bumpin y'all up for support of I win koo and if I don't it's all
> 
> Good . Still gone keep givin ya props!


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

MinieMe209 said:


> I'm still expecting a raffle at the Picnic :yessad:


I don't go to picnics


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Wicked Wayz said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

johnnie65 said:


> Ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

rlowride said:


> what a great idea... props..to 801 wheels and the 499.99 rims you got going on!


Thank you!


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

mikelowsix4 said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

dirty dan said:


> Good people 801


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

blazer78 said:


> Alright thanks big homie


you're welcome


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Great deal. Props to 801 for hooking the homies up.


:thumbsup:


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

(801)WHEELS said:


> I don't go to picnics


New Years day :dunno:?


----------



## blazer78 (Jul 27, 2005)

Cool gonna look great on the 64 thank you


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*What do I get? lol jk Have great Holidays  *


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Erika CCE said:


> *What do I get? lol jk Have great Holidays  *


I got something for you :naughty:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

MinieMe209 said:


> I got something for you :naughty:



Lmao


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

That's cool :thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

It's that time again 12 am in Utah so who ever replies next is the lucky winner # 4


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Its me


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Its me


4th prize goes to MOSTHATED CC

Congrats! You're the fourth winner!! 

Text me 801-309-4600


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

(801)WHEELS said:


> 4th prize goes to MOSTHATED CC
> 
> Congrats! You're the fourth winner!!
> 
> Text me 801-309-4600


I will txt u tomorrow Im sure its too late but am curious as to what I won ?


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I will txt u tomorrow Im sure its too late but am curious as to what I won 


Set of 4 size 2.5


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Noice


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Noice


Pm sent


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Pm returned


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

When dafuq can I win somethin !!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

MinieMe209 said:


> When dafuq can I win somethin !!!


When u stay on top of shit


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> When u stay on top of shit


I'm going through a tough time :tears:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

MinieMe209 said:


> I'm going through a tough time :tears:


Bwahaha


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Dam I miss it dam job of mine


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Any more chances 801


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> When u stay on top of shit


X2


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

MinieMe209 said:


> I'm going through a tough time :tears:


She already left ya brah, get over it !!!


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> She already left ya brah, get over it !!!


I gots me a new lady friend already :nicoderm:.


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Erika CCE said:


> *What do I get? lol jk Have great Holidays  *


Happy Holidays!


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

MinieMe209 said:


> I got something for you :naughty:


:rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

johnnie65 said:


> Lmao


lol


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Stop laughing and give me something nohomo !!!!


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

BigRob84 said:


> That's cool :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

IMPALA863 said:


> :inout:


:wave:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Pm returned


mailing Monday


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

MinieMe209 said:


> When dafuq can I win somethin !!!


I posted at 12 am Utah time & it took 18 minutes for a reply/winner 

maybe next time but I'll be giving away stuff until Christmas eve once a day so 4 more winners


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> When u stay on top of shit


Ya I was waiting for 18 minutes like dam I guess nobody wants free stuff


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

MinieMe209 said:


> I'm going through a tough time :tears:


you have 4 more days


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Bwahaha


:bowrofl:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

mikelowsix4 said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

dirty dan said:


> Dam I miss it dam job of mine


try again my friend sun-wed


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

dirty dan said:


> Any more chances 801


yes sir 4 more days


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

MUFASA said:


> X2


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

MUFASA said:


> She already left ya brah, get over it !!!


:bowrofl::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

MinieMe209 said:


> I gots me a new lady friend already :nicoderm:.


you know layitlow pics or it didn't happen :nicoderm:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

MinieMe209 said:


> Stop laughing and give me something nohomo !!!!


try tomorrow


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

*Sneak peek of the next 4 gifts*


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

That's what's up homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Our_Lifestyle (Nov 19, 2014)

:0


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

(801)WHEELS said:


> View attachment 1511738
> View attachment 1511746
> View attachment 1511754
> View attachment 1511762


The last one's going to be on xmas day?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

(801)WHEELS said:


> :wave:


did i win :cheesy: :x:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

MinieMe209 said:


> I gots me a new lady friend already :nicoderm:.


Palmela isnt technically a lady :ugh:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

(801)WHEELS said:


> :bowrofl::roflmao::rofl:


Only i get to laugh at the minimieminmimis90210 !


































BTW....i suggest i win something !!!!


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

CadillacsFinest said:


> That's what's up homie :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Our_Lifestyle said:


> :0


:wave:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

MinieMe209 said:


> The last one's going to be on xmas day?


only going on until Christmas eve


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

IMPALA863 said:


> did i win :cheesy: :x:


not yet the last winner was at 12:19 am Utah time

the next winner will be Sunday starting at 12 am Utah time


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

HardtoPlease65 said:


> TTT!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

MUFASA said:


> Palmela isnt technically a lady :ugh:


:drama:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

MUFASA said:


> Only i get to laugh at the minimieminmimis90210 !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:shh:


----------



## 909monte88 (Jun 25, 2010)

Same


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Merry xmass


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

X2


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

TTT801


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

and the next winner is?


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

ttt


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> ttt


Congrats ILL BEHAVIOR you won again! Lol wow people are going to be mad..


----------



## calicruising (Jan 21, 2009)

Me ?


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

909monte88 said:


> Same


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

dirty dan said:


> Merry xmass


Merry Christmas


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> X2


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

bonediggetie said:


> TTT801


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

calicruising said:


> Me ?


no ILL BEHAVIOR 9:23


----------



## Our_Lifestyle (Nov 19, 2014)

When is the next one? Smh keep missing it!


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Our_Lifestyle said:


> When is the next one? Smh keep missing it!


Monday any random time after 12 am Utah time


----------



## Our_Lifestyle (Nov 19, 2014)

(801)WHEELS said:


> Monday any random time after 12 am Utah time


Kool ill be ready


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Our_Lifestyle said:


> Kool ill be ready


:thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

bump


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> Palmela isnt technically a lady :ugh:


Definitely not no lady but she sure gets teh job done 

Wait !!!


MUFASA said:


> Only i get to laugh at the minimieminmimis90210 !
> BTW....i suggest i win something !!!!


<3


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

How long is this gona last


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

king debo said:


> bump


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

MinieMe209 said:


> Definitely not no lady but she sure gets teh job done
> 
> Wait !!!<3


:werd:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

brn2ridelo said:


> How long is this gona last


Christmas eve


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

What day are you giving away a free set of 13s?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

RobLBC said:


> What day are you giving away a free set of 13s?


Greedy much?


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Greedy much?


If you are going to do a giveaway you have to go all out. Cost of doing business, simple write off on the business tax return.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

RobLBC said:


> If you are going to do a giveaway you have to go all out. Cost of doing business, simple write off on the business tax return.


Just be happy with what he's giving because remember he doesnt have to give anything out.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Just be happy with what he's giving because remember he doesnt have to give anything out.


x63 :werd:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

RobLBC said:


> What day are you giving away a free set of 13s?


already gave away a set of brand new 13x7 reverse black 100 spokes in Utah


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Greedy much?


:drama:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

RobLBC said:


> If you are going to do a giveaway you have to go all out. Cost of doing business, simple write off on the business tax return.


uffin::420:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Just be happy with what he's giving because remember he doesnt have to give anything out.


:rimshot:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

IMPALA863 said:


> x63 :werd:


:drama:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

HardtoPlease65 said:


> TTT!


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNMILLER9325 (Mar 1, 2012)

good luck...


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

RobLBC said:


> What day are you giving away a free set of 13s?


buy some baller


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Just be happy with what he's giving because remember he doesnt have to give anything out.


truth


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

That's right be happy he is giving back to the people stuff for free stuff roblc good dude s801


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

(801)WHEELS said:


> already gave away a set of brand new 13x7 reverse black 100 spokes in Utah



That's what's up (801) props for doing the dam thang. 


And man even with free stuff there always gotta be that sucka bitching about something..

Either way TTT for (801)


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

(801)WHEELS said:


> already gave away a set of brand new 13x7 reverse black 100 spokes in Utah


That's good business.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Just be happy with what he's giving because remember he doesnt have to give anything out.


No need to be happy or sad, just asking a simple question since this business decided to do a give away. I think it's great that he is giving away merchandise here on Layitlow, and this will make me more likely to purchase from this business in the future. But the question was directed at the business owner and not you. I am sure he is more than capable of answering questions from potential future customers.


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

Cool shit right here!!!


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Happy Holidays to everybody! 

Who will be the next winner?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Ragtop Ted said:


> ttt


Congrats Ragtop Ted! You Won!!

set of 4 size 2.5


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you! Merry Christmas!


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Ragtop Ted said:


> Thank you! Merry Christmas!


You're welcome. Merry Christmas!! 

pm sent also text me 801-309-4600


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

JOHNMILLER9325 said:


> good luck...


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

MAJESTICS~J~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Tavos68Ragtop said:


> buy some baller


:drama:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Tavos68Ragtop said:


> truth


:rimshot:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

dirty dan said:


> That's right be happy he is giving back to the people stuff for free stuff roblc good dude s801


:wave:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

aphustle said:


> That's what's up (801) props for doing the dam thang.
> 
> 
> And man even with free stuff there always gotta be that sucka bitching about something..
> ...


:wave:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

RobLBC said:


> That's good business.


:yes:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

RobLBC said:


> No need to be happy or sad, just asking a simple question since this business decided to do a give away. I think it's great that he is giving away merchandise here on Layitlow, and this will make me more likely to purchase from this business in the future. But the question was directed at the business owner and not you. I am sure he is more than capable of answering questions from potential future customers.


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

41bowtie said:


> Cool shit right here!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/Eightzeroonewheels

https://www.facebook.com/801Wheels

http://instagram.com/801wheels_c.m.w.e/


----------



## LWDBO (Mar 21, 2014)

Winner ?


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

LWDBO said:


> Winner ?


no Ragtop Ted won at 7:25 am


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

TTT


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

(801)WHEELS said:


> Congrats Ragtop Ted! You Won!!
> 
> set of 4 size 2.5
> View attachment 1513466


Nice


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for the wheel chips fellas. Really cool contest y'all doin'. Happy Holidays to y'all. Next time I need some wheels y'all are gona be the first I ask. uffin:


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

TTT801


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Ttt happy hanaka 801


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

thats bad ass


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Way to stay in the spirit 801! Happy holidays


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Good Morning Layitlow! Who will be the next winner??


----------



## blazer78 (Jul 27, 2005)

Ttt801


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

blazer78 said:


> Ttt801


Oh Shit! Lol you won again!!


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

bonediggetie said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

implala66 said:


> Nice


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Thanks for the wheel chips fellas. Really cool contest y'all doin'. Happy Holidays to y'all. Next time I need some wheels y'all are gona be the first I ask. uffin:


You're welcome! Happy Holidays!!


----------



## blazer78 (Jul 27, 2005)

Hey snooze they lose right thank you


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

bonediggetie said:


> TTT801


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

dirty dan said:


> Ttt happy hanaka 801


Happy Hanaka


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

genuinechevy said:


> thats bad ass


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

johner956 said:


> Way to stay in the spirit 801! Happy holidays


Happy Holidays!


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

blazer78 said:


> Hey snooze they lose right thank you


welcome

set of 4


----------



## blazer78 (Jul 27, 2005)

Oh shit yesssss oh ya


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:worship: :nicoderm:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

since a couple winners won twice I will give out another gift on Christmas day to give other members another chance to win


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

blazer78 said:


> Oh shit yesssss oh ya


:thumbsup:


----------



## blazer78 (Jul 27, 2005)

The chips will look awesome on those


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

817.TX. said:


> :worship: :nicoderm:


:h5:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

alright it's time for the next winner


----------



## Imp63ala (Jul 29, 2014)

Me ttt


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Imp63ala said:


> Me ttt


yes you won


----------



## Imp63ala (Jul 29, 2014)

(801)WHEELS said:


> yes you won


WOOOO WHHHOOOOO! Thanks 801


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Imp63ala said:


> WOOOO WHHHOOOOO! Thanks 801


you're welcome pm sent text me 801-309-4600


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

blazer78 said:


> The chips will look awesome on those


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

dirty dan said:


> Ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

grand prize on Christmas will be 10 sets of roadster eagles size 2.25


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

It's Christmas eve people


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## 96cadilac (Apr 8, 2012)

(801)WHEELS said:


> alright it's time for the next winner


TTT


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hell yea nice prize


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

(801)WHEELS said:


> grand prize on Christmas will be 10 sets of roadster eagles size 2.25
> 
> View attachment 1515418



Props (801)


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

aphustle said:


> Props (801)


X2


----------



## calicruising (Jan 21, 2009)

Me


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

grand prize time


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

ttt​


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Big Hollywood said:


> ttt​


GRAND PRIZE WINNER!


----------



## MEGAKRON (Dec 12, 2007)

Congrats and cool give aways.


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

dirty dan said:


> Nice


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

dirty dan said:


> It's Christmas eve people


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

genuinechevy said:


> Ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Thanks 801 Wheels! Merry Christmas


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

96cadilac said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

aphustle said:


> Hell yea nice prize


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

aphustle said:


> Props (801)


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

MUFASA said:


> X2


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

calicruising said:


> Me


:nosad:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

MEGAKRON said:


> Congrats and cool give aways.


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Big Hollywood said:


> Thanks 801 Wheels! Merry Christmas


you're welcome Big Hollywood Merry Christmas


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

It was fun everybody.

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year!!


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Ttt merry Christmases to every one


----------



## blazer78 (Jul 27, 2005)

Merry christmas 801 fun contest


----------



## calicruising (Jan 21, 2009)

Merry xmas


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

(801)WHEELS said:


> grand prize on Christmas will be 10 sets of roadster eagles size 2.25
> 
> View attachment 1515418


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Who won the grand prize?


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Johnie65 big Hollywood won the prize


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Koo. Damn good deal 801 put here together.


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

dirty dan said:


> Ttt merry Christmases to every one


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

blazer78 said:


> Merry christmas 801 fun contest


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

calicruising said:


> Merry xmas


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> :wow: :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

johnnie65 said:


> Who won the grand prize?


Big Hollywood


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

dirty dan said:


> Johnie65 big Hollywood won the prize


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

johnnie65 said:


> Koo. Damn good deal 801 put here together.


:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Got my chips thanx a bunch


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Got my chips thanx a bunch


:thumbsup:


----------



## Imp63ala (Jul 29, 2014)

(801)WHEELS said:


> yes you won


Thank u very much 801 WHEELS jus got my cadi chips in the mail. They look great! Thanks again!


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Got mine too, thanks 801 Wheels! Happy New Year


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you for the hammer. TTT for 801WHEELS uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

801 looking to buy a set of gold two wing knock offs. Pm me prices or post here

Thnx


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you 801 wheels got my knockoffs






TTT HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

MinieMe209 said:


> I got something for you :naughty:


:roflmao: i said the same thing as soon as i read her post:werd:





oh and:fool2:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Imp63ala said:


> Thank u very much 801 WHEELS jus got my cadi chips in the mail. They look great! Thanks again!


you're welcome


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Big Hollywood said:


> Got mine too, thanks 801 Wheels! Happy New Year


you're welcome. happy new year!


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Thank you for the hammer. TTT for 801WHEELS uffin:


you're welcome


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

aphustle said:


> 801 looking to buy a set of gold two wing knock offs. Pm me prices or post here
> 
> Thnx


pm sent


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

bonediggetie said:


> Thank you 801 wheels got my knockoffs
> View attachment 1523354
> TTT HAPPY NEW YEAR!


you're welcome. happy new year!


----------

